# Breeding my doe



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I wanted to breed my doe with this buck for my b-day :stars: and just wanted to know what you thought of him.Here he is: http://www.freewebs.com/deloshscritterhaven/goats.htm
His name is Sammy and he is a registered pygmy.What do you think of him?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I don't know anything about Pygmy Goats. But, I've never seen one that colorful! Are you sure he's not a Nigerian? I couldn't determine from the website...but I didn't look very hard...I'll go back and check. He sure is pretty.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

He is supposed to be an NPGA pygmy.How much would you pay to have your doe bred to him?At first I thought he was nigi to.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that is no pygmy! He does not conform to the breed standared at all! I can't see how he would be registered with the NPGA unless they lied about his coloring.

HE doesnt' even look full pygmy to me. I would contact them and make sure you didn't get the wrong name on the buck that is their registered pygmy.

And I would want to see papers on him before I paid for a registered breeding with any of their bucks.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

from their home page



> I have 11 pygmies right now. All 11 of them are registered with the National Miniature Goat Association. My goal is to breed and sell the miniatures to 4-Hers and anyone else who would like a great companion animal.


I am not familiar with the NMGA and their requirements for registration but I can't see how she calls her goats pygmies :shrug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I have 11 pygmies right now. All 11 of them are registered with the National Miniature Goat Association. My goal is to breed and sell the miniatures to 4-Hers and anyone else who would like a great companion animal.
That is what they say on the website.She made a mistake in the e-mail and on the website it says they are NMGA??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

here is the website for the NMGA

http://www.nmga.net/

it is one of those mutt goat registries kind of like IDGR


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

since you have unregistered goats it really doesnt' matter but it is important to not assume a goat is registered as NPGA or any other well known registry just becasue they are "registered"


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I think I'm going to try and find a different buck.These people are really nice but I want a pygmy goat that is actually a pygmy. :veryangry:
I didn't assume it was registered through NPGA that is what she said in the e-mail.


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I think it does matter who the buck is registered with even if your does aren't. Just because your does aren't papered doesn't mean you shouldn't be picky about who you breed them to, imo. Your sig line says unregistered "pygmies". That buck is not a pygmy. He is a nigerian or a nigerian cross. They're two entirely different critters and if you were looking for a pygmy buck to breed to your does you probably ought to keep looking- he's not going to give you kids that conform to the pygmy breed standard. If my does were pygmies, I wouldn't mind breeding them to a nigie buck but if you want your kids to look like pygmies find another buck. 

BTW, Happy B-Day!
arty: Kristen


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

OOPS! Sorry goatnutty - we must have replied at the same time!

Great minds think alike. LOL

Kristen


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes they do Kristen.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes I agree with Kristen. If you goal is the pygmy look then you need to find another buck.

I breed my pygmy girls to a nigerian buck but I am looking just for pets. I would love to breed them to a pygmy buck if I could find one though!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

ok.I'm searching again.LOL


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

He's a registered Pygmy??? That type of spotting is not accepted in the Pygmy breed standard and he screams Nigerian or mix all over him. I would say the papers could be of the Mini goat registry or even IDGR but not NPGA.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Ashley,He is supposed to be a pb pygmy registered under NMGA


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

He is obviously a mutt, Nigerian and Pygmy cross.
There is no way on God's Green Earth he is PureBred NPGA standard Pygmy.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I thought the same thing.In the e-mail she said NPGA but on the web site it says NMGA


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sara, I have to agree with the others, he in not a pygmy as you already know. He is cute, but not a pygmy. But if you like him and he will give you somewhat what you are looking for, then go for it.

I have heard several people in the Cashmere world say that their goats are registered also. Cashmere goats are not registered YET. They are working on it. I called the lady that was selling the Registered Cashmere goats. Her answer to the registered bit was they SCRAPE registered. When I read registered, I just assumed it was like we are all thinking.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Personally I would probably pass on him. I think I heard once of someone breeding "paint" pygmies and I could see that being possible if you worked on it, however ignoring his color, if he was Agouti or black I'd still assume he was mixed, and I admit I'm not a pygmy owner, but he's just not built like a pygmy and if it was me and I wanted to breed to a pygmy I'd want one that looked like a pygmy!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I completely agree.She in standing heat today. :veryangry: :veryangry:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Good choice. There's nothing wrong with mix breed goats of course, but if you do want to register your kids I would wait for a purebred registry such as the NPGA to find a stud through. You should see a very noticeable difference in the buck previously mentioned and a purebred Pygmy.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I am not worried about registration just being purebred as they seem easier to sell.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I too would not settle for less than what I would truly want. He is a handsome buck, though I agree that he is not "pure pygmy", he definately has some , possibly ND in him along his lines because of his color pattern. As with ND registries, the agouti pattern commonly found in pygmies is not all that popular with Nigerian Dwarfs...some frown upon it. If you were closer I would offer Hank to you, though his maternal grandmother had a ND mother. He is to the standard pygmy in build, color and height as well as canon length, I sure have gottens some gorgeous kids from him, my Dolly was the only 100% pygmy I had, un registered and the 2 of them gave me absolute pygmy's!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I certainly hope I can find one closer to me than PA.LOL Are you going to Nationals?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry, I've never been to a goat show though I would love to go one day!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

O.k. just thought I'd ask.LOL I might still come and steal Teddy he's the cutest thing ever.


----------

